# Where did you go Joby?



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Don, we have come full circle now to our first interactions on here, when you made this exact statement. you love to stir the pot..this I know, I do too 

It all depends on your definition of PROTECT. 

There are scenarios that can be set up to TEST the likelyhood that a dog will protect a person (by biting a person and fighting if the person doesn't run away)



> Joby said......Anytime you care to prove that your dogs will protect you without any training, I will do my best to set it up...and no, no one I know will perform the test with no equipment on, before you make that a requirement...
> 
> I have owned, have heard of, and seen dogs that will bite to protect with no training, but they are not nearly as common as one might think, regardless of the breed in question


As I said, let's do it. It will provide me some winter entertainment while I am not working. Untrained big game dogs against popular belief that untrained dogs won't protect. Should be interesting. Have to iron out some minor details like if we do it here or we test these untrained dogs in a place unfamiliar to them....such as that sevice station on the hwy. One dog at a time. No leash to make them protective. They have to have the option to flee. That car jacking scenario looks like a hoot also and I think we can control it by not rolling the window down far enough for the dog to get whoever does this. 

Let's do it for Maren's sake. LMAO. Nothing like a good challenge.


__________________


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh yes, and bring your stick.... and a face mask.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Let's do it for Maren's sake. LMAO. Nothing like a good challenge.


I said this on the other thread:



> Don, I incidentally don't really care if your dogs do or don't bite somebody. If they do, that's fine. If they don't, that's fine too. It's more the assertive yet unproven claims about how hardcore and serious protectors they are that are problematic.


But sure, do the test on neutral ground and video tape it. And no hand waving about technology errors if it doesn't work quite how you think either. :mrgreen:

And speaking of which...what is your definition of a protective dog?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maren, Go blow your smoke on another thread. We have a meeting to set up here that you are in no way qualified to participate in.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Maren, Go blow your smoke on another thread. We have a meeting to set up here that you are in no way qualified to participate in.



Hmmmm. Let's see now. Who was the poster who first mentioned Maren's name on this thread ..... :-k


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so crushed! Whatever shall I do to console myself with your harsh words?  

I know, go out and train my dogs! :-D And while I'm working on that, do answer the question. What is a protective dog?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

My money's on the Airedale, who's doing the bookie?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

the sexual tension between you two is so thick you could cut it with a knife.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Hmmmm. Let's see now. Who was the poster who first mentioned Maren's name on this thread ..... :-k


I did and I am very sorry for it. I had a gross lapse of judgement and thought she would have enough sense to stay off of this thread. All because I suggested a dog that protected natuarlly. This thread can go the same direction as some of the other recent threads....or. It is up to you Connie. Oh, and I didn't mention Maren's name on the other threads I am talking about....until she decided to inform me how stupid I was about several different subjects. I don't mind pointing out the stupidy of what she is saying....but it does make for an exceedingly boring thread when it takes over.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> the sexual tension between you two is so thick you could cut it with a knife.


Oh my god Will. You can't be serious. I would give up sex first.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

OF COURSE you would...wink wink


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> the sexual tension between you two is so thick you could cut it with a knife.



Nothing sexual about it, but thanks Will, still love you, too.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

So back to the topic whilst I try to block certain images from my mind.....where is Joby...he has been here for days and now he is going to disappear???


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, I almost forgot, I have to go work my dogs too. LOL....but will be back off and on to see if Joby showed.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I did and I am very sorry for it. I had a gross lapse of judgement and thought she would have enough sense to stay off of this thread. All because I suggested a dog that protected natuarlly. This thread can go the same direction as some of the other recent threads....or. It is up to you Connie. Oh, and I didn't mention Maren's name on the other threads I am talking about....until she decided to inform me how stupid I was about several different subjects. I don't mind pointing out the stupidy of what she is saying....but it does make for an exceedingly boring thread when it takes over.


Never said you were stupid. There's a difference between stupidity and ignorance. Though they do coincide pretty frequently...

Really though, I do want to know, what is YOUR definition of a "protective dog?" What exactly do you think a "protective dog" should do? You apparently have them, shouldn't be that hard to elucidate what these protective dogs of yours should do. Then again, I do have to remember to whom I'm speaking...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> And while I'm working on that, do answer the question. What is a protective dog?


Here you go Maren. Everything you need to know about Natural
Protection dogs


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No love!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> No love!


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> the sexual tension between you two is so thick you could cut it with a knife.


AHHH, but what kind of knife?

LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


>


Those are awesome smilies! :lol:

I gotta try it:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Kevin Walsh said:


> AHHH, but what kind of knife?
> 
> LOL


Only high-end knives, nothing you would use to *gasp* skin an animal...  because you know, knives weren't made to do that, they're only for MMA fighters that want to kill other people.

Now I can equate "high-end" knives with "mines bigger than yours"


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Oh, I almost forgot, I have to go work my dogs too. LOL....but will be back off and on to see if Joby showed.


Yes Will I agree . The sexual tension is thick enough you can cut it with a knife . LOL....


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it should be done with no equipment.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> I think it should be done with no equipment.



The sex? Or the dog protection test?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Oh my god Will. You can't be serious. I would give up sex first.


Nobody likes a quitter Don :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> I think it should be done with no equipment.


Me too Al, if everyone really believes untrained dogs won't bite I think they should be willing. They are going to have to sign a paper to release me of liability first. In reality, I wouldn't let anyone do this without protection. Thinking about this also, who ever decides to do this has to come into the yard looking like a real threat and hitting them to trigger the dogs. None of this running away to kick them into prey and no leashes to try to push them into defense. We want to see an untrained dog protect period. Besides, if you run away I think they will stand down unless you have really pissed them off. I already got the first one picked and it is Odin, the pup in the picture I post once in a while in the air snapping at the hose. He is 105 lbs. Maybe Titan first for the car jacking at 68lbs or maybe Magnum. Let's see if Joby can actually arrange this first.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe we should set it up at night like a home invasion. Maybe two perps and Odin. LOL Can't do anything involving two dogs because I have to be able to control them and at 105 lbs, one is going to be tough.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The sex?



I have proof that's not the best idea  spooning leads to forking. Only 3.5 months left to go though


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

hahahahaha "spooning leads to forking" lol


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Nobody likes a quitter Don :lol:


Gerry, normally I do not relegate certain tasks. This is one task I would insist on relegating to my good buddy Gerry. No need to thank me....just getter done. LOL


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gentlemen...that ain't cool. =; Maren (and Maren's 6'3" third degree black belt husband) don't play that game. [-(


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Gerry, normally I do not relegate certain tasks. This is one task I would insist on relegating to my good buddy Gerry. No need to thank me....just getter done. LOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERzv38PfNIo


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Gentlemen...that ain't cool. =; Maren (and Maren's 6'3" third degree black belt husband) don't play that game. [-(


Gerry can speak for himself....but I don't claim to be a gentleman...nowhere have I said that. And I got dogs "that will bite"...big deal.

Of course you could just quit stalking me and it will all go away.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

It isn't the dog stuff that's the there problem, sport...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> It isn't the dog stuff that's the there problem, sport...


Maren, take my advice and go FK up a different thread. What I am going to say is somewhat beneath a gentleman like myself but so is you trying to drag hubby in to fend for you, but, I know you only did it because you realise your dogs ain't gonna do it. LMAO Go train your dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, Don, it was YOU who couldn't start a new thread without referring to Maren in it. So "stalking" now sounds pretty silly.

And this crossed a line: _Gerry, normally I do not relegate certain tasks. This is one task I would insist on relegating to my good buddy Gerry. No need to thank me....just getter done. LOL_


I sincerely suggest that you not mention Maren again in the thread, Don, and that Maren not mention Don. If the flame war was ever funny, it isn't any more.

And I speak for all of us, admin and mods.




If there's still life in the thread, here's the topic:




Don Turnipseed said:


> Don, we have come full circle now to our first interactions on here, when you made this exact statement. you love to stir the pot..this I know, I do too
> 
> It all depends on your definition of PROTECT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you Connie. Too bad it had to be pushed that far. No more need be said. Hopefull the thread will survive so this event can possibly come about.....but we gotta find Joby.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Those are awesome smilies! :lol:
> 
> I gotta try it:



Where did they come from?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

for the love of god joby, take up the challange. this thread could die now that don and his nemisis arnt allowed to go at each other. suit up boy, suit up.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Where did they come from?



I guess from a site called freesmileys.org


I copied those two from Maggie and Ashley's posts.



eta
I just found it: http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I googled the ROFL one.

THen you put it in like you would a picture, with the [ img ] text goes here [ /img ]


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Where did they come from?


Kirk asked the same about the Tribbles didn't he? :-$


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gak, weirdo Trekkie!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nah, if you knew me you'd know I am a motorhead. Trekkies and motorheads really don't mix unless it's old skool Trek.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Bob: It's kind of fun, I sent you a PM with the link to the smileys. I shared them with a couple people on this thread http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f31/smiles-17736/index3.html then it turned into "I told two friends then they told two friends and so on and so on and so on"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Got em! All three PMs in the space of seconds. Put that coffiee down. It's making you typing finger jittery! :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Don, we have come full circle now to our first interactions on here, when you made this exact statement. you love to stir the pot..this I know, I do too
> 
> It all depends on your definition of PROTECT.
> 
> ...



Don, actually been working LOL....I have to leave right now but will read all this and call ya... It was not meant to be a challenge persay...we did have a long conversation about why some people train dogs to bite/alert/and "protect"....I'll pm you my number too...
*do you know of any "trainers" in your area*? as stated I am not gonna make a special trip to CA to test a couple dogs ...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Gentlemen...that ain't cool. =; Maren (and Maren's 6'3" third degree black belt husband) don't play that game. [-(


:-\"#-o:lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnS6067HeQg&feature=related


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Was expecting another monkey Harry. Did you know they used airedales to hunt baboons. Just a bit of trivia..

I got to get outside with the dogs for a while again. Big storm, lots of rain, snow Sunday and Monday. first time into the 20's this year so I got to get on it early and make sure the pups have enough shavings, dog have what they need. Hopefully it will blow bad enough to blow the other two dead pines over like the one last month.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Don, actually been working LOL....I have to leave right now but will read all this and call ya... It was not meant to be a challenge persay...we did have a long conversation about why some people train dogs to bite/alert/and "protect"....I'll pm you my number too...
> *do you know of any "trainers" in your area*? as stated I am not gonna make a special trip to CA to test a couple dogs ...


Glad to here your working anyway. Joby, I have never even been to a single event. Send me your number. You took it down after that litter announcement and I want to know if it happened and how they are doing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Joby's dumb ass head is up his bitches backside trying to figure why there are no pups coming out. 

Maren's hubby is going to take the bite, because he is a karate man, and karate man bleeds from the inside.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

he doesnt show his weaknesses


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

If the flame war was ever funny, it isn't any more.

And I speak for all of us, admin and mods.


If there's still life in the thread, here's the topic:[/QUOTE]

Just for the record I think this flame war is still funny, and that there is plenty of life left in this thread. I hope we do get to see an outcome. And for the record again I think that Dons dogs have a really, really good chance of biting the shit out of someone. There are still some very serious dog lines out there. Not all lines have been wreaked by sport people. How about a muzzle? Don why don’t you get your dogs used to walking around in a muzzle for no reason? Maybe take them out for a walk everyday with the muzzle on then have someone jump you and give you a beat down. I would think you would be able to get a good idea of what the dog would do? 
And Maren you really should stop trying to get your husband beat up, I can’t stand chicks like that. Poor guy.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Don,

I have skimmed some of the posts..LOL...they have evolved too far to bother...Sorry I was not on top of the exchange, blow by blow...

Everyone has different views on what constitutes a protective or a protection dog, and whether any training should be put into actual protection, different views on actually using a dog for protection....and overwhelmingly on here, people think a dog should not be used or counted on for protection. 

I have seen many a thread on here in regards to protection dogs, and almost all get derailed rather quickly...


PM me if you would like to set up a test for your dog(s), we can work on it together (what you would like done), if you are seriously interested..for research sake..or if not a flat out test, an evaluation....


Going to the club now to do some "sport" training with my dog.

You win this one....LOL


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> OF COURSE you would...wink wink


Will you're terrible.


----------

